# Not eating



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm a little concerned because Sid hadn't eaten much for the last two days. He seems OK in himself still playing,enjoying his walks no problem with going to the toilet. Maybe a little more sleepy ! 
Should I be concerned,should I try something to get him to eat? Any advice. 
Oh and Molly hasn't eaten as much too!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Is the weather very hot lately. We've been very hot over here the past few days and Maggie didn't want to eat as well as she usually does. If I crumble one or two origen dog treats over her food and add just a wee bit of warm water it gets her eating better.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I wouldn't say hot, it's been a bit warmer on and off. I had thought it might be because it's changed slightly. He still likes to eat his treat biscuits which is something I guess.
I did try him with a bit of fish mixed with his dinner yesterday,but they still didn't eat it all.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, it's horrible worrying. How is he today? Poppy was off and on her food until about 18 months.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Sid and Molly are feeling better.
When did they last poop - and was their poop 'normal'?
I know Molly likes muck to munch... does Sid scavenge?
Are they both drinking normally and are their eye and gum membranes normally pink?
If all other things are normal I would not offer food for 12 hours. 
If they are not better by tomorrow am take them to the vet.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes it is a worry. Both have eaten a little today,not much though. They've both pooped today and it's normal. Gums are pink, maybe a little dry. Drinking water as usual. Sid did wet on the kitchen floor when I went out today,which is most unlike him
Oh and marzi,no SIDS not a poo muncher like Molly 
Why do you suggest no food for 12 hours ?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When we were in Kenya and three hours away from the vet we used to have stock treatments before deciding that the vet was actually needed and my Dad was also proficient at injecting and sewing up if needed.
Funny tummies - if sick and diarrhea starve for 24 hours and then reintroduce a bland diet.
if off food - starve for 12- 24 hours - the dogs are actually doing that themselves if they are not keen to eat and if you try and encourage them to eat you might be adding to the problem. Give their gut a rest - cut back on exercise, let them rest and recuperate. If they are not right after resting their gut take them to the vet - although the fact that poop is normal is a good sign - there is through put, no blockage and obviously they are eating if they are pooping!
In the past I have starved dogs on vet advice.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok thanks marzi that makes sence. I will leave their food off for tonight. I have noticed that they will eat treats so hopefully they're just having a fussy moment.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Great advice Marzi and I shall try to remember that.
I hope Molly and Sid are back to normal eating tomorrow.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Gill57 said:


> Great advice Marzi and I shall try to remember that.
> I hope Molly and Sid are back to normal eating tomorrow.


Always can rely on good advice from marzi, oh and others
Yes will keep you posted,I hope it's just a blip! Both are playing at the moment and seem to be just normal ( well as normal as they can,which in SIDS case is not  )


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Hope they are both back to normal tomorrow Nicky x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> Hope they are both back to normal tomorrow Nicky x


Thanks Jude,drives me mad when they're total bonkers,but when they're not themselves you just wish they were bonkers again  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well I pleased to say after taking your advice marzi and leaving their food off over night, I gave them their breakfast which they sniffed and walked away. I told them it was that or nothing. 
I returned home from work and was taken to the beach by my son with my grandchildren, although it rained the entire time fun was had by two rather wet children and more so two very wet,very sandy poos! 
Anyhow Molly and Sid didn't refuse when it came to clearing up the back of the van of sandwiches  so I don't think it's a matter of being ill. I have just given them both their kibble they have for tea and both have eaten a fair amount each,so I feeling slightly relieved.
I have also spoken with quiet a few owners of cats and dogs who have also remarked how their pets are the same for some reason


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Very pleased to hear that Molly and Sid are better today. I wonder what was up with them. Perhaps if one is not eating the other follows suit?
Just a thought - but could it be to do with pollen as there would be less of it about by the seaside.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Gill57 said:


> Very pleased to hear that Molly and Sid are better today. I wonder what was up with them. Perhaps if one is not eating the other follows suit?
> Just a thought - but could it be to do with pollen as there would be less of it about by the seaside.


Who knows they're always testing. You're right they do tend to copy one another,like scratching one does it so does the other


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm glad they're better. It must be a seasonal thing. We are still trying to get to the bottom of what is ailing Zorbie, vet thinks it might have been precipitated by pollen or maybe insect bites? I curse him when he is a big gallumphing, galoof, now I'd do anything to have him be his usual silly self.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

fairlie said:


> I'm glad they're better. It must be a seasonal thing. We are still trying to get to the bottom of what is ailing Zorbie, vet thinks it might have been precipitated by pollen or maybe insect bites? I curse him when he is a big gallumphing, galoof, now I'd do anything to have him be his usual silly self.


Exactly how I feel, forever cursing them for being crazy until they're not then you wish they were! Hope zorbie gets back to normal ( silly self)


----------



## barkley (May 4, 2016)

Been having the same problem lately, I mix her kibble with water and a bit of her treats and it did the trick, though she's eating fine now.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Maybe they are/were just in a fussy mode? I had that for what seemed like ages with Barney, a few times. It's worrying but they did eventually eat! Hope they are back to their normal abnormal selves  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

No Lou still being fussy, it seems they only want small amounts at the moment. I guess that's better than nothing! 
Took a trip to the vets today and was seen by a nurse that checked Molly and Sid. She wasn't too concerned that they had lost their appetite,but did say Molly was tubby and Sid was a little too lean and now he was a year and being a male dog should start building some muscle  she is going to monitor his weight and wants him back in a month.
She suggested they were fed in different rooms so I can keep an eye on what Sid has eaten, because she feels that Molly is downing most of it before Sid has the chance to. 
I know it's not ideal to change their food,but because they haven't eaten properly for quiet a few days I bought some different wet food and changed their kibble but this still hasn't encouraged them to eat more. 
Any more suggestions I would be grateful for,should I persevere and hope that their appetite returns? 
Also if it's a matter of Sid gaining muscle would their be a specific kind of diet which might help him gain some extra weight? 
The nurse had asked about wether they may have scavenged anything while out, I'm quiet sure they haven't and because their poos were normal and no sickness I think she wasn't concerned that they were ill because it was both of them. 

On a good note she said that they both seemed happy and active ( Sid a little too active ) and all the nurses found it quiet amusing as Sid demonstrated his army crawl across the reception floor! They even took photos of them so they could post them on their Facebook pages


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nicola we seem to be living parallel lives this week. I'm just back from a followup at the vet with Zorbie, he's doing better but the vet wants to see him gain ten pounds. Since he is totally free fed this is easier said than done. I bought some canned food to tempt him and will keep my fingers crossed. My math is abysmal but if Rufus is 25 pounds and needs to lose 5 and Zorbie is 90 and needs to get to 100 what time will their train arrive in NYC?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Nicola we seem to be living parallel lives this week. I'm just back from a followup at the vet with Zorbie, he's doing better but the vet wants to see him gain ten pounds. Since he is totally free fed this is easier said than done. I bought some canned food to tempt him and will keep my fingers crossed. My math is abysmal but if Rufus is 25 pounds and needs to lose 5 and Zorbie is 90 and needs to get to 100 what time will their train arrive in NYC?


Ha ha no good asking me about maths and if we are talking trains I haven't been on public transport for years !


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope Zorbie is soon much better - I reckon 11.23pm next Thursday is the answer 

Also hope Molly and Sid sort out soon  I know with Molly she was very skinny and a poor eater when I first got her and I resorted to finding a wet food she ate OK for a few days then going with a really strict food down for 5 minutes and then lifted if not eaten - if she had eaten she could have the normal treats and extras she had but if she had not she got nothing at all until the next meal which was again left down for just 5 minutes. It was hard as she was 4.5kg at this point (her weight now is good at 5.5kg) so very very skinny but it worked well and she soon started to eat well


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> I hope Zorbie is soon much better - I reckon 11.23pm next Thursday is the answer
> 
> Also hope Molly and Sid sort out soon  I know with Molly she was very skinny and a poor eater when I first got her and I resorted to finding a wet food she ate OK for a few days then going with a really strict food down for 5 minutes and then lifted if not eaten - if she had eaten she could have the normal treats and extras she had but if she had not she got nothing at all until the next meal which was again left down for just 5 minutes. It was hard as she was 4.5kg at this point (her weight now is good at 5.5kg) so very very skinny but it worked well and she soon started to eat well


I recall you talking about this on another thread. Sid and Molly never seem to want to eat at the same time . They've both been grazers and I think this is why Sid has not gained the weight that has been expected. 
Today there's been a change I've done practically what you've said. 
It's only been a day,but things seem to be improving. Sid has managed to eat most food given in one sitting and when he's done anything left I've put up firstly so he will know he has to eat it and can't keep going back and secondly so Molly can't scoff what's left. 
He's had 3 small meals today and eaten most. Hopefully now he will start to gain the weight that the vets want him to


----------

